# Just got a Native Slayer Propel 13!



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

It's pretty much bone stock with the exception of a Yakattack zookatube.

I have a life jacket, and I plan to purchase a GPS/FL before the summer.

What should I absolutely have before I get in the water as far as accessories go?


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats, I just bought one too. My advice would be to take out the basics then see what you want while your out there, I was going to drop a bunch of money on stuff, but then thought about it and waited and discovered when I went out that I wouldn't have used half the stuff I was gonna buy.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

An audible signaling device, i.e., a whistle is required by law in Florida. Marine whistles do not have the "pea" inside so they last forever - $4. Now you're legal. Always a good idea to carry a flashlight. Everything else is optional. Smart move to take it out a few times and figure out what you want and where you want it before buying / drilling holes...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I just bought the Propel 10. I will take some pictures of everything I have done so far. I haven't drilled any holes lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Where are you guys buying the Native? I've about decided on the Slayer Propel 13 also. Looking for good customer service. Also, did you get to test drive it before purchasing? Thanks.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I bought mine at Broxsons Outdoors in Navarre. I demoed it before I bought it. No complaints on my end.


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought mine from Austin kayak, but checkout out Pensacola kayak and sail you can demo there and the prices are the same that I have seen everywhere.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What kind of fishing you plan on doing?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A water proof phone case. 


.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> What kind of fishing you plan on doing?


Yakavelli,

I plan to fish primarily inshore this spring. I want to get a lot of hours in my kayak before I go offshore. 

The ultimate plan is to go out with a group this summer to try to catch some mahi and snapper. I'd really like to get lucky and cash in on a sailfish also, but I know that's a long shot. Hopefully I'll be able to find some dudes willing to let me tag along. Guys on here seem to be pretty receptive, so I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Chapman5011 said:


> A water proof phone case.
> 
> 
> .


No joke there Chap!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

For inshore, an anchor is nice to have (a stick anchor is outstanding for flats fishing). You'll need a cleat or two for anchor rope to tie off to. Scotty rod holders are a great investment but I'd fish without them first and pay attention to the full range of your paddle stroke when considering rod holder placement (unless you have foot peddles...which you do). Of course, the legal requirements as stated in a previous post (whistle, life jacket). A dry box/bag for wallet, phone, wahtever. You'll need a way to store fish and a stringer AIN'T it...for several reasons. Get the biggest cooler you can fit or a soft cooler/fish bag.

All else is up to you but these are the essentials in my book.

Edit: You're gonna need a measuring device too. Also, a net comes in handy...or some sort of lip gripping device. And, of course, waterproof/resistant tackle storage.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> Also, a net comes in handy...



A net is a must. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

bamacpa said:


> Where are you guys buying the Native? I've about decided on the Slayer Propel 13 also. Looking for good customer service. Also, did you get to test drive it before purchasing? Thanks.


Pensacola Kayak & Sail has Slayer Propels and you can demo one any time you stop by. They are also having a demo day on March 21 where all of their kayaks will be set up by the water for demos. Lots of deals going on so be sure not to miss it! I will be out there helping out and able to answer any questions you may have about Native Kayaks!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Rod and paddle leashes are a must. As a matter of fact, you need a leash on EVERYTHING that you want to keep. Everything you want to donate to Neptune, just leave it loose.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

panhandleslim said:


> Rod and paddle leashes are a must. As a matter of fact, you need a leash on EVERYTHING that you want to keep. Everything you want to donate to Neptune, just leave it loose.


THIS!!! After your first yard sale you will see the importance of the leashes. :thumbdown:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Everyone says leashes are mandatory but after a dozen years in a yak, I've yet to see a rod donated to Neptune. I lost a mag light once due to me freaking out at a snake climbing on board...but that's about it. A keen wit will serve you far better than fool-proofing your equipment. As a general rule though, if you think you need leashes (or any other safety gear including a wearing the vest at all times), use them religiously. 

I, for one, will not leash everything. If I lose something due to my negligence, I'll make it a point to double my attention-paying efforts. I just don't like fool-proofing myself against life. Fool-proofing makes you complacent. Stay on tour toes! Keep your wits about ya....and don't drop your rod!

Do people use leashes on the pier? Offshore boats?


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Yakavelli, where were you and what type of snake climbed in your yak? Just reading that have me the chills, I don't do snakes, if that happened to me I would literally die!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> Everyone says leashes are mandatory but after a dozen years in a yak, I've yet to see a rod donated to Neptune. I lost a mag light once due to me freaking out at a snake climbing on board...but that's about it. A keen wit will serve you far better than fool-proofing your equipment. As a general rule though, if you think you need leashes (or any other safety gear including a wearing the vest at all times), use them religiously.
> 
> I, for one, will not leash everything. If I lose something due to my negligence, I'll make it a point to double my attention-paying efforts. I just don't like fool-proofing myself against life. Fool-proofing makes you complacent. Stay on tour toes! Keep your wits about ya....and don't drop your rod!
> 
> Do people use leashes on the pier? Offshore boats?


 
My leashes are there for when I mess up and either roll in the gulf or roll in the surf on the way in. Accident happen, I would rather everything be tied off (the expensive stuff at least) to help reduce the pain and embarrassment. Shit happens, I just don't want the shit to get deeper when I step in it.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Everyone says leashes are mandatory but after a dozen years in a yak, I've yet to see a rod donated to Neptune. I lost a mag light once due to me freaking out at a snake climbing on board...but that's about it. A keen wit will serve you far better than fool-proofing your equipment. As a general rule though, if you think you need leashes (or any other safety gear including a wearing the vest at all times), use them religiously.
> 
> I, for one, will not leash everything. If I lose something due to my negligence, I'll make it a point to double my attention-paying efforts. I just don't like fool-proofing myself against life. Fool-proofing makes you complacent. Stay on tour toes! Keep your wits about ya....and don't drop your rod!
> 
> Do people use leashes on the pier? Offshore boats?


The answer to your question.....YES. I've fished with some of, what I consider, the best Captains and Crews in the world. Message from them.....FIRST put the rod leash on. Not, 'by the way'.........but 'FIRST'. Even in calm water, you can turn almost any kayak over and deposit all your stuff on the bottom. It's not a belt and suspenders type of thing....just common sense. I'm glad you are skilled and adept but some of us come up on 'real world' situations and I've learned that it's best to have a contingency for any situation.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BobbySprankle said:


> Yakavelli, where were you and what type of snake climbed in your yak? Just reading that have me the chills, I don't do snakes, if that happened to me I would literally die!


I was trout fishing a little after dark, inside the entrance to Bayou Texar. I was enjoying the serenity of the evening when I noticed something moving across the water in my direction. Looked like it could've been a baitfish or something. It was dark. I only saw it by the reflections on the surface. I had no idea what it was until it stuck it's head up onto my bow. Somehow, I got that yak up on plane in reverse and when I finally stopped about 50 yds away, I grabbed for my mag light and realized I had let it slip off my lap. So here I am I'm the middle of night without a light to see if the snake made it on board or not lol. Needless to say...I needed to go home and change my undies! I have no clue what kind bit was...but I wasn't trying to tell...just 100% shittin-n-gittin!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Step 1-Tie your light to your PFD.
Step 2-Tie your PFD to your body.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

panhandleslim said:


> The answer to your question.....YES. I've fished with some of, what I consider, the best Captains and Crews in the world. Message from them.....FIRST put the rod leash on. Not, 'by the way'.........but 'FIRST'. Even in calm water, you can turn almost any kayak over and deposit all your stuff on the bottom. It's not a belt and suspenders type of thing....just common sense. I'm glad you are skilled and adept but some of us come up on 'real world' situations and I've learned that it's best to have a contingency for any situation.


Well I've never been on a boat which had rod leashes. Never seen them on the pier either. I'm not against anyone using them on a kayak. I'm firmly in agreement in that anyone who feels they need them should use them 100% of the time. Anyone who has to ask "do I need them" should use them 100% of the time. I feel the same way about life jackets...to each their own. You won't here me preach that nobody should use them. I'm only preaching against the statement that EVERYBODY should use them. In real world situations, some of us hold our own quite well...and if the situation is dire enough, the last thing I'm worried about is my tackle. It's replaceable. 

For the record, I do prefer my stuff to be secure during passage through the surf.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope I'm not coming across the wrong way and I'm sorry to have taken this thread in this direction. My apologies guys.

It's just a pet peeve of mine...the over safety-fication of the country as a whole. Cars with anti collision sensors. Laws that kids must wear helmets on bikes. Q-tips aren't even supposed to go in ears anymore! The list goes on and on. I just don't think we should let safety equipment fog our judgment and dull our senses. We have become a nation of people who are forced to believe we're surrounded by idiots...and in doing so we've all been led to believe we can't take care of ourselves. Sorry about my rant on the leash issue...perhaps I should've kept my mouth shut. I meant nothing against you 'slim...I know you're only offering sound advice. Thank you for that...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Yakavelli said:


> I hope I'm not coming across the wrong way and I'm sorry to have taken this thread in this direction. My apologies guys.
> 
> It's just a pet peeve of mine...the over safety-fication of the country as a whole. Cars with anti collision sensors. Laws that kids must wear helmets on bikes. Q-tips aren't even supposed to go in ears anymore! The list goes on and on. I just don't think we should let safety equipment fog our judgment and dull our senses. We have become a nation of people who are forced to believe we're surrounded by idiots...and in doing so we've all been led to believe we can't take care of ourselves. Sorry about my rant on the leash issue...perhaps I should've kept my mouth shut. I meant nothing against you 'slim...I know you're only offering sound advice. Thank you for that...


I know what you mean, Yak. I do agree with you to an extent as well. My only issue with the safety debate is that we lose kayakers every year because they weren't wearing a life vest when the you know what hit the fan. These, apparently, were folks who didn't think they needed to wear life vests.

Will there be times that I am on my kayak without a life vest? Probably. Will I ever have it off if I think I should have it on? Absolutely not. I whole-heartedly agree that we, as Americans, should be afforded the right to use our better judgement. Unfortunately, we have those few who don't really understand that concept. For examples of these folks, google "Darwin Awards." you won't regret it...

Better yet, here's a link. PLEASE click it... http://www.darwinawards.com


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

WAReilly said:


> I know what you mean, Yak. I do agree with you to an extent as well. My only issue with the safety debate is that we lose kayakers every year because they weren't wearing a life vest when the you know what hit the fan. These, apparently, were folks who didn't think they needed to wear life vests.
> 
> Will there be times that I am on my kayak without a life vest? Probably. Will I ever have it off if I think I should have it on? Absolutely not. I whole-heartedly agree that we, as Americans, should be afforded the right to use our better judgement. Unfortunately, we have those few who don't really understand that concept. For examples of these folks, google "Darwin Awards." you won't regret it...
> 
> Better yet, here's a link. PLEASE click it... http://www.darwinawards.com


A good percentage of these lost kayakers probably would've met the same fate with the life jacket on. There are times when one should simply stay away from the gulf...period. The most recent is a good example. The guy who disappeared out of orange beach. I heard so much about him NOT wearing his life jacket yet I fail to see how that fact makes a difference on a day like that. He made a very poor decision by even attempting to kayak the gulf that day. A stiff north wind is nothing to mess around with. Better judgment was the only thing could've saved his life that day and he should've used that while standing on dry land. The only safety equipment that might've been useful would've been a radio/GPS combo.

Sure, a life jacket might save the life of someone in many situations but a strong and aware mindset would eliminate the majority of these situations from ever existing in the first place. I just want people to think before they act. Poor decisions make for poor outcomes. Being safe is far superior to buying safety.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a PA14 and the misses has a slayer propel 13. I leash because I am clumsy. Yep I admit it... Heck I have caught fish and gone to set my rod down and realized had I let go it would have been gone. But I do fish with others that don't use them. They can be a pain but like I said. .... I keep a flashlight, a radio with extra batteries, a whistle and an actor in mine. I have way to many rod holders but that is the way I like it. I have scotty rod holders and a scotty anchor lock. If I need to adjust position I just move the anchor to a different holder. I also keep a good flag with a light on top just in case. The list goes on but those are what I like to have with me. We usually cruise out a few miles in the Gulf to just putting around the bay and sound. Your welcome to run out with us anytime. BUT spend some time getting used to the kayak. If headed out to the GOM spend plenty of time playing in the surf and some waves. The bay can get crazy too. Know your limits and what your kayak can handle. Congrats on the new yak!


----------



## low-n-slow (May 28, 2015)

*surf*



Bo Keifus said:


> Pensacola Kayak & Sail has Slayer Propels and you can demo one any time you stop by. They are also having a demo day on March 21 where all of their kayaks will be set up by the water for demos. Lots of deals going on so be sure not to miss it! I will be out there helping out and able to answer any questions you may have about Native Kayaks!


 I am looking to get the slayer propel 13. The last time I came in from the Gulf on my Ascend 128T in 3 foot surf it nose plowed and flipped. It does not "surf". Have you been in the surf with the Slayer 13? How does it handle?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Yes you did low n slow...yes you did haha
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Never saw me in my mariner without my inflateable pfd!








Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

*True that*



jasoncooperpcola said:


> Never saw me in my mariner without my inflateable pfd!
> View attachment 524801
> 
> 
> It's the law if your using an inflatable


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, plus you get brownie points with FWC when you get stopped. Everytime they came up, first thing was a compliment on the life jacket. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------

